# Steven Spielberg,Stephen King team on 'Under the Dome'



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Steven Spielberg and Stephen King are joining forces to develop a limited series based on Mr. King's recently released supernatural thriller,titled *Under the Dome*.

DreamWorks TV has optioned the book and is looking to set it up as an event series,likely for cable.

Spielberg and King have worked together in the past,developing a screen adaptation of King's 1984 novel *The Talisman*,on which Spielberg has had the option for more than 20 years.

That project has been developed as a feature,and it came close to being done as a mini-series on TNT a few years ago until it was tabled for budgetary reasons.

More info at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118011629.html?categoryid=10&cs=1


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

1/2 way into the book now and it's good -- I can see this series turning out quite well. :up:


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Stephen King has said HBO will be doing the miniseries.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Still working on that tome! Sounds like a great HBO project!


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...ings-best-selling-novel-814213/20121129cbs03/



> CBS has given a straight-to-series order for 13 episodes of UNDER THE DOME, a serialized drama from Steven Spielberg's Amblin Television based on Stephen King's best-selling novel of the same name. The series will be broadcast in summer 2013.
> 
> UNDER THE DOME is the story of a small New England town that is suddenly and inexplicably sealed off from the rest of the world by an enormous transparent dome. The town's inhabitants must deal with surviving the post-apocalyptic conditions while searching for answers to what this barrier is, where it came from and if and when it will go away.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is that the 'iron' dome?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Looking forward to this.


Same here


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Steve615 said:


> Spielberg and King have worked together in the past,developing a screen adaptation of King's 1984 novel *The Talisman*,on which Spielberg has had the option for more than 20 years.


Too bad they didn't make a movie based off of the Talisman. I remember reading that a long time ago.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Talisman is my favorite book of all time and I've been patiently waiting for the Movie version for every one of those 20 years.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> The Talisman is my favorite book of all time and I've been patiently waiting for the Movie version for every one of those 20 years.


That's one of my favorite books as well, but I'm not sure a stand-alone movie could ever do it justice....there's just too much "story" to fit in the obligatory 130-180 minute attention limit. If it were given the budget, this could be an outstanding mini-mega series, where each episode covers a time frame, one in "this world" followed by one in "that world". (If you've read the book you'll know what I mean, if you haven't, I don't want to give too much of a spoiler)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

movie = live action filming of any type.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> movie = live action filming of any type.


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

This is just an old Twilight Zone plot.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

lotta dead birds


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Spielberg has had mixed results on TV. Some of this shows have been fairly expensive failures, so hopefully he has more luck this time. Something more like 4400 and less like Earth 2 or SeaQuest.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Maruuk said:


> This is just an old Twilight Zone plot.


Is it? I can think of certain elements it shares with certain "Twilight Zone" episodes, but can't think of any episode that has the same plot.

The one that actually seems most similar is "It's a Good Life," which also involves a town cut off from the rest of the world -- but that's due to Billy Mumy and his supernatural powers, not due to an impenetrable dome that mysteriously appears. Presumably no one's going to get wished into the cornfield or turned into a giant jack-in-the-box in the "Under the Dome" miniseries.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mreposter said:


> Spielberg has had mixed results on TV. Some of this shows have been fairly expensive failures, so hopefully he has more luck this time. Something more like 4400 and less like Earth 2 or SeaQuest.


It's been a while, but I think the problems with Seaquest were mainly due to NBC demands on a change in direction in season 2. Storywise, I think it was better in the first season. But also not sure really how much Spielberg had to do with it really.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well "The Dome" is exactly like the film "The Bubble" (aka "The Fantastic Invasion of Planet Earth" in 3D). It's a clone of it. And has many similarities to the Twilight Zone's "Stopover in a Quiet Town" and of course "The Monsters are Due on Maple Street".

Spielberg gets very testy when confronted with his stealing stuff. I had a big argument with him once when he wanted to stick sunglasses that could see aliens into a Dreamworks videogame. I said, "Great, just like "They Live" with Roddy Piper!" He goes, "No, they didn't have those in _They Live_. This is an original idea!" He got very bent out of shape about it. He must be original at all times. In his own mind.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> This is just an old Twilight Zone plot.


Not really, but the effect is similar. The Twilight Zone often featured stories exploring how normal people woudl react in extraordinary situations. That's what King does well in many of his novels including "The Dome."



Spoiler



The dome in King's novel is a plot device to isolate the people and see how they react. It could have been a space ship, nuclear war, or other device that's been used in many other novels, movies, and TV shows. What it is, why its there, who created it, etc. aren't really important.



-- Roger


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Well "The Dome" is exactly like the film "The Bubble" (aka "The Fantastic Invasion of Planet Earth" in 3D). It's a clone of it.


You know, when I was reading King's novel and the giant hand came down from the sky and grabbed one of the characters that was roaming around acting like a robot, I knew that the novel had to be an exact clone of a cheesy 1960s 3D movie ..... :sure:

-- Roger


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Heck, even the Simpsons did it in their movie!


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Under_the_Dome


> On September 15, 2009, Stephen King's official site posted a 61-page facsimile excerpt from King's original novel The Cannibals, consisting of the first four chapters of the original typescript.[33] A further 63 pages were posted on October 4. The excerpts served to also document how long ago King had had the idea of being under a dome:
> 
> Several Internet writers have speculated on a perceived similarity between Under the Dome and The Simpsons Movie, where, [...] Springfield is isolated inside a large glass dome [...]. I can't speak personally to this, because I have never seen the movie, and the similarity came as a complete surprise to me...although I know, from personal experience, that the similarity will turn out to be casual. For the doubters, this excerpt [from The Cannibals] should demonstrate that I was thinking dome and isolation long before Homer, Marge, and their amusing brood came on the scene."


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

But certainly not before "The Bubble" was produced and distributed worldwide. King was still in high school!

Folks don't mind repetition and theft of ideas. Look at "The Walking Dead". It's just an endless stream of barely warmed-over Romero. And don't even talk about vampires...


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> But certainly not before "The Bubble" was produced and distributed worldwide. King was still in high school!


Are you just trolling? If so, you can thank me for falling for it. 

Anyway, have you read King's novel? Even a synopsis of it is enough to show that it has little in common with that film.

-- Roger


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Rahxephon, the Simpson's Movie, The Bubble, Robert R. McCammon's "Stinger", Joe Lansdale's "The Drive-In", etc etc etc, the dome is the oldest gag in the entire sci-fi/fantasy panoply. Tired, dated, plagiarized, trite and worn out, like all King's stuff.


----------

